# MI Audio Tube Zone... Your thoughts



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Someone suggested I try the MI Audio Tube Zone in front of my Mesa Express 5:50, as I was thinking of getting a recto/mark IV to get a decent high gain tone. The Express has an awesome clean, great bluesy tone but when it comes to playing heavier stuff, it's not there.

So, anyone tried the Tube Zone? And anyone knows where to get one USED in Canada? 

Thanks!

Marc


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Marc,

I used one in front of my Plexi RI for the same exact purposes and it's THE overdrive to get in my opinion. The Crunchbox is good to get those marshally tones but the Tube Zone is more modern sounding, in other words, more Mesa. Took my Plexi into Rectifier territory with ease. It's not a one trick pony, you'll have to tweak it, work with it to get the desired effect.

I bought it brand new in Drummondville because I wasn't able to get one used here in Quebec. Can't remember the price though...

They are hard to find used in Canada.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

dufe32 said:


> Marc,
> 
> I used one in front of my Plexi RI for the same exact purposes and it's THE overdrive to get in my opinion. The Crunchbox is good to get those marshally tones but the Tube Zone is more modern sounding, in other words, more Mesa. Took my Plexi into Rectifier territory with ease. It's not a one trick pony, you'll have to tweak it, work with it to get the desired effect.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Other than Kijiji and LesPac, there's not much for us in Qc for used gear... I should start a website for that 

Marc


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

I use it in the low input of my JCM800 2203. It is THE best stand alone od i have tried. and i have tried...
Crunch box
Barber DD
Barber LTD
Silver Kiss
OCD V1,3
Keeley SD1, BD-2
Hot British
Pinnacle
Rust driver
COT50 blue (not the same application but)

BTW well worth getting new IMO


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

EL34POWER said:


> I use it in the low input of my JCM800 2203. It is THE best stand alone od i have tried. and i have tried...
> Crunch box
> Barber DD
> Barber LTD
> ...


Ordered one from Drummond Musique... 199$CAD, pretty fair price (it sells for 199$US on ebay).

Thanks for the feedback! Hope it meets expectations!


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

J'en suis certain:rockon2:


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

The guys at Drummond Musique are great. I think they are the only one to sell those because I haven't seen MI Audio products anywhere else.

Excellent move, tu ne le regretteras pas!


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

dufe32 said:


> The guys at Drummond Musique are great. I think they are the only one to sell those because I haven't seen MI Audio products anywhere else.
> 
> Excellent move, tu ne le regretteras pas!


Actually it's for my son... So I get to benefit from it twice! When I give it to him and when I listen to him play with it lol

His pedalboard is becoming expensive... Nova Delay, Nova Modulation, now this one... 

I wish they were all the same price as the DS-1 lol

As for the Drummond guys, the one I spoke to seemed nice. I told me he would test it to make sure it worked properly before shipping it out, and that he would send it today. Can't ask for anything more. Oh and they are selling them at the same price they were selling when US was at par as it's older stock, how HONEST is that? 

Marc


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah they are great. I should take a drive there, I'm looking for stomp boxes, mainly effects, I got all I need in the gain department. All I see on the used market are OCDs and such, ppl seem to buy and sell a lot of overdrive pedals. The never ending quest I guess...


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

dufe32 said:


> Yeah they are great. I should take a drive there, I'm looking for stomp boxes, mainly effects, I got all I need in the gain department. All I see on the used market are OCDs and such, ppl seem to buy and sell a lot of overdrive pedals. The never ending quest I guess...


The Novas are great fx wise... Not the friendliest pedals though. We had a POD XT Live before and it sounded too digital so I sold it and built him a pedalboard while he was at summer camp 

Here's the kit before the Nova Modulator










Marc


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

There are 4 pedals i will never sell. Tube zone, crunch box, Boss DD2, OCD V3


----------



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have heard some people compare the Tube Zone to a ToneCzar Openhaus, can anyone tell if this is the case?


----------

